# need your guidance regarding salary package. can anyone help plzzzzzz



## onlooker (Jan 11, 2014)

hi all of you, can anyone plz guide me what is the tentative salary package of a primary teacher with 15 years of teaching experience, masters degree and TEFL certified . i am planning to get a job but before dropping in my CV i would like to have an idea so that i know what to ask for ,, plz guide me


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where?


----------



## onlooker (Jan 11, 2014)

in UAE .. im considering for sharjah, al ain, ajman fujairah and abu dhabi


----------

